# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  I rrëmbyen djalin para 20 vitesh në Serbi, lutja e nënës nga Kosova:

## Akuamarini

I rrëmbyen djalin para 20 vitesh në Serbi, lutja e nënës nga Kosova: Dua veç tia ndiej frymën

----------

